# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Mistä ongitte nykyään aikataulumuutoksia?

## Andelin

Matkahuolto uudisti sitten verkkosivunsa niin, että vanha aikataulukooste katosi. Sieltä oli hyvä onkia tulevia aikataulumuutoksia. Mistä te ongitte näitä tietoja, kun kätevä viikkoaikataulu yhdelle reiteille muutoksineen ei enää löydy noin kätevästi yhdestä paikasta?

----------


## savotta

Eipä ole tähän mennessä tullut poimittua mistään, lähinnä mennyt vaan rohkeasti pysäkille pettymään.

----------

